# I tasted the best vodka coolers last night!



## Shelley (Jun 19, 2007)

Last night I had dinner at a relative's house and they had Smirnoff Raspberry Vodka Coolers. These were the best coolers! Not too sweet, just right!






I hardly drink, but in the summer time I always like to have a cold vodka cooler once in awhile.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 19, 2007)

I really like the apple ones they are so yummy.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like the apple ones they are so yummy. Are the Apple ones by Smirnoff? Sounds yummy!


----------



## Manda (Jun 19, 2007)

I used to drink the Smirnoff Ice's ALL the time (Rasp. was my fav too!) but they started giving me mad heartburn and stomach aches.

Eww, one time my friend took a Smirnoff from a beer bong lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 19, 2007)

Ooh...I gotta try one of these! I first saw them when I was pregnant!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 19, 2007)

my favorite. costco sells like a big ol case/box with all the flavors.ahha


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2007)

Never heard of these before. I guess its cause I am a wino!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 19, 2007)

i dont have any interest in drinking but when i turn 21 i probably will try these sometime. not a big fan of underage drinking as well.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my favorite. costco sells like a big ol case/box with all the flavors.ahha Maybe I should buy a Costco membership, lol.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 20, 2007)

I dunno, I've had bad luck with Smirnoff coolers, they upset my stomach way too easy. If I have one I feel really queasy, and if I have three I'm running to the bathroom. Everyone seems to think this flavor sounds good but I don't want to risk trying it. Actually now that I think about it, all coolers do this too me. Mixed drinks and beer are ok though. weird.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 20, 2007)

I LOVE SMIRNOFF!!! I really do, especially triple black. Oh I cant wait till next month when i can buy them myself. I'll probably have to take a week off of work to celebrate!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 20, 2007)

I prefer to mix my own drinks or have beer or wine.. Plus I don't like how those cooler things make your tongue different colours! we have blueberry ones over here and I drank some when I was a youngin and just turned 18 (our legal age) and even my vomit was blue. Totally too much info but it was GROSS


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE SMIRNOFF!!! I really do, especially triple black. Oh I cant wait till next month when i can buy them myself. I'll probably have to take a week off of work to celebrate! Dang, girl! A whole week?



Hehe. I haven't really celebrated my 21st yet, and I'll be 22 in August!
All the Smirnoff things are clear, so don't worry about blue vomit. LOL

I tried a little of the watermelon one once. It's pretty good.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 20, 2007)

lol. Maybe I'll have to look into these.. I have to say it really turned me off them for LIFE. haha!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 20, 2007)

yea these are good, i also like the watermelon ones too!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

I like the Apple and Watermelon ones..But I have to agree with some of the others. If I drink them, I end up getting some bad heartburn or I end up feeling really bloated. I like to drink them if I am not eating anything cause it seems to not be as bad when you haven't just ate. Smirnoff and Bacardi are about the only alcoholic beverage I'll consume. I'm too much of a wuss to drink the harder stuff


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 20, 2007)

they actually arent vodka, which is why you are probably having stomach issues, that you dont get from triple distilled vodka... they are actually malt liquor beverages.. the same with the Bacardi ones.

it's not vodka, its whisky, but the jack daniels coolers are at least not a sub grade beer product.

Malted grains are used to balance the bitterness of beers. it has a super high sugar content, triple the content of a regular grain.

it's the reason you are getting headaches and stomache aches.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm not a fan of any of those malt beverages... they make me sick.

I'm a complete wino... and when i want a change it's vodka tonics.

Oh... I'm a big fan of stoli blueberry too.. mixed with cranberry. So Good.

I don't really drink anymore though.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a complete wino... *I'm a wino too!* actually, i am just sort of an all around lush! my username is because i used to work for a microbrewery when i was in my early 20's... but since then, i am so much more a wino that i have a wine club called *Wino? Why Yes!**
*

i'm el presidente


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I'm a wino too!* actually, i am just sort of an all around lush! my username is because i used to work for a microbrewery when i was in my early 20's... but since then, i am so much more a wino that i have a wine club called *Wino? Why Yes!*i'm el presidente

Ooo, That's so cool. I'd love to have a wine club. My cousin had the best class ever when she studied in Italy. Italian wine tasting was the class. All they did was drink... the whole class. They made homemade wine and lemoncello. I'll never forget when I visited her in Italy. Maria was gone for the day because she had classes. So I decided to shop around the outdoor markets (in Florence) for the day. I'm on my way home, and I see this girl like stumbling down the street. I look closer, it's Maria. Totally bombed. I'm like "where were you?" "Oh, I was just at class... we had A LOT of wines to taste today." I'm just thinking, "Thats. So. Awesome."
My dad makes soooo much homemade wine and lemoncello. Homemade anisette, (i hate anisette though) and baileys. He really is great at making them too. Right now he is making zinfadel and petite sirah. (sp?) he makes everything though. I love Cabernet.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 20, 2007)

I like those too. I don't really drink much either but they're pretty good anyway.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 20, 2007)

lol, i hate vodka, but last sunday i went eating at some friends of mine and i tasted a desperados mas, yum (they added lime to the regular desperados) !


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 20, 2007)

I really like the Smirnoff watermelon ones, but I have to be careful because they give me a stomachache too. I love mixed drinks especially, my favorites are margaritas, mojitos, daiquiris, coladas and Coke with amaretto. Can ya tell I'm a lush? LMAO


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 20, 2007)

If I drink a few of them the sugar makes me feel a lot worse the next day than the alcohol. I used to drink them when I was 16! Yes, I know you're all going to tell me underage drinking is bad




.

I prefer to have shots with a mixer now, it's also cheaper. Or wine. Or just get someone else to pay.


----------



## Manda (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like the Smirnoff watermelon ones, but I have to be careful because they give me a stomachache too. I love mixed drinks especially, my favorites are margaritas, mojitos, daiquiris, coladas and Coke with amaretto. Can ya tell I'm a lush? LMAO Lol don't feel bad, if youre a lush then I don't know what I am. I LOVE margaritas, I make them pretty good too my friends call me Margarita Manda or the Margarita Queen! I have a lot of friends who aren't 21 yet (including my bf) so we don't go to bars and usually end up just buying a bottle and taking shots. I also love Captain [Morgan] and Coke (Me and the Cap'n make it hap'n), daquiris, malibu rum and fruit juice, and apple martinis.
I am in love with 99 Bananas (or Apples), which is a 99 proof liqueuor, that stuff will F you up lol, but its yummy and gets the job done haha.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they actually arent vodka, which is why you are probably having stomach issues, that you dont get from triple distilled vodka... they are actually malt liquor beverages.. the same with the Bacardi ones.
it's not vodka, its whisky, but the jack daniels coolers are at least not a sub grade beer product.

Malted grains are used to balance the bitterness of beers. it has a super high sugar content, triple the content of a regular grain.

it's the reason you are getting headaches and stomache aches.

Thanks for sharing the information, interesting, I wasn't aware of this.
Another good drink is Vodka and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 20, 2007)

I like those too but if I drink a lot of that sugary stuff I get a bad hangover, I prefer mixed drinks or shots!


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:
they actually arent vodka, which is why you are probably having stomach issues, that you dont get from triple distilled vodka... they are actually malt liquor beverages.. the same with the Bacardi ones.
it's not vodka, its whisky, but the jack daniels coolers are at least not a sub grade beer product.

Malted grains are used to balance the bitterness of beers. it has a super high sugar content, triple the content of a regular grain.

it's the reason you are getting headaches and stomache aches.

I didn't know that. I might try jack daniels coolers just for the sake of it (I didn't even know there was such a thing lol). Shouldn't I be getting stomach aches from beers if it's the malted grains that are what makes me sick? Cus I can pound back beer and even the next day I wake up feeling great.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 22, 2007)

they do not nearly use the same amount of malts in beer.


----------



## TylerD (Jun 22, 2007)

Shelley you are so awesome hahaha you always talk about the drinks you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is just my convo... Im glad you liked it



Next time im in !!!


----------

